# So scared.. PLEASE READ :( pregnant after MISSED miscarriage...



## tashalouiseb

I had a missed miscarriage in july! went for a scan at 6 weeks and 9 weeks and 12 weeks 5 days and all fine seen heartbeat. Then went for a scan at 14 weeks and told heartbeat had stopped around 12 weeks 6 days although there was nothing obviously wrong at my 12 week 5 day scan.. So it was completely unexpected and i was told it was 'just one of them things'..

Anyway i got another BFP in november & am now 12 weeks 4 days today. For the past few days my symptoms have completely gone and i can no longer feel my uterus or belly hardening which i have been feeling since 10 weeks :(.. I'm scared that its happened again, Ive had no cramping or bleeding but just don't 'feel' pregnant anymore..!! 

What do you ladies think? Do you think im just being paranoid or is this normal for past the 12 week mark?? I have asked for a scan but they have refused as i had one at 6 weeks and seen heartbeat and have another on 3rd jan(when i should be 14 weeks). Sorry for the long post...

Thanks in advance! :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that it is nothing serious. I know that once you have a loss ( I lost a baby in April at 12 weeks, I am now almost 21 weeks) you lose that innocence of being pregnant and any little thing that changes throws you into the thought of is something wrong. I still do that now. I hope that everything is okay with your little one. Please keep us updated.


----------



## tashalouiseb

Yeah it is hard to relax after a loss. I was paranoid the first time but the time I'm twice as bad lol. Gives me hope that your 21 weeks after a loss :) I will keep you updated x


----------



## Bubsta

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: At 12wks, When I put my hand on my tummy sometimes it felt hard and I knew that was where LO is, yet other times it just didnt feel hard. I'm not sure if this is the feeling your referring to? I think it really depends where LO is positioned. Xx It is completely understandable that you have these fears after your past. Also remember that your mind is such a powerful tool. It can put all kind of fears and anxieties there because of what you have been through. It doesn't mean anything is wrong. :hugs: The chance of having a second missed MC after 12wks is far less likely then the likelihood that everything is totally fine. Xx :hugs:
I'm sure everything is just fine, but I think you will continue to stress and worry until you have another scan. I would suggest booking in for a scan for maybe a few days time (because I think you need it after the timeframe of your last loss).
I really hope your OB can give you the peace of mind and reassurance you need. Good luck Hun. Xx :hugs:


----------



## tashalouiseb

Yeah some days my belly feels hard, I can feel (best way to descibe it) a big ball in my tummy and now It doesn't feel hard at all :( so I'm worried!! Also I never had many symptoms to start with but now I have none. I feel completely normal, not tired not sick no sore boobs! I actually wish all these would come back so atleast I would feel pregnant everyday! Doesn't help that my doctor is refusing a scan and I have to wait until the 3rd jan. I'm a nervous wreck. I want this baby so much. I have tried to concieve for over 2 years and had a loss :( so here's to hoping I see a lovely heartbeat and a wriggly baby at my next scan. Will keep u all updated! Thanks for your comments x


----------



## Bubsta

Oh sweetie, 2years. No wonder you are so nervous. It is normal for symptoms to subside and sometimes disappear as your placenta apparently takes over around 8-10wks. Especially when you havent had many symptoms to start with. To your doc, the 3rd Jan isn't far away, but when you are worried, it feels like forever. Try not to stress yourself out over this (yeah right... So much easier said than done). I'm sure you will see your LO happy as. Take care and keep in touch. Xx


----------



## tashalouiseb

thankyou!!xx


----------



## tashalouiseb

My scan has been moved forward to tomorrow at 11.50am yaaaay!! :) Lol x


----------



## Bubsta

Oh that's awesome! Good luck. Please let us know. Xx


----------



## tashalouiseb

My scan went fine!! 13 Weeks and 1 day , little wriggler :) x:hugs:


----------



## tashalouiseb

x
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks 1 day.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bamagurl

Beautiful!!! I am so glad everything is okay!!


----------



## momto3kiddies

so glad baby is good :)

I had 2 losses before my last baby so I know how scary it is and how much you worry...I found that buying a doppler was soooo helpful. I would listen every day and before every sonogram i would listen as well and it eased the anxiety I had in the waiting room because I knew he was ok.


----------



## tashalouiseb

Thanks! Yeah I do have a doppler but haven't quite got the hang of it yet ;-) haha x


----------



## momto3kiddies

tashalouiseb said:


> Thanks! Yeah I do have a doppler but haven't quite got the hang of it yet ;-) haha x

lol...I was a crazy lunatic with that thing! My hubby and kids knew that I needed total silence and to concentrate cuz i really needed to hear it atleast once a day...its nit always easy to find it. I just found out im expecting again...so soon enough it will be pulled out :winkwink:


----------



## tashalouiseb

Lol same here...so decided to put it away until I'm further along lol. Awee congrats!! Happy & healthy 9 months hun:) xx


----------



## Bubsta

Woohoo! That's great Hun. Now try and RELAX! Mwah. Xxx


----------



## tashalouiseb

Thanks I will try!! :) x


----------

